# Imax 3D vs RealD 3D



## rene2kx

I keep hearing from movie goers that imax 3d is better than realD theaters. But could someone fill me in as to what exactly are the technical differences between imax 3d and realD (both video and audio)?


----------



## gagit811

Funny because I hear people complaint of crosstalk in imax and claim real-d is better.


----------



## Blondboy47

I have content on 3D Blu Ray in both systems.


I find the Imax material (Under the Sea, for example) to be excellent.


We have a Panasonic 3D TV, so cross talk is minimized due to the protocol Pana uses to trigger the glasses.


However, we also have movies in RealD 3D. Same as above. Cross talk seems to depend on the talents of the producers making the movie and their proper use of parallax adjustments, or so it seems.


In my own testing with my 3D camcorders, I can actually take a scene, play with the Parallax manual control and actually increase or decrease cross talk. I found that to be interesting and was able to take some really nice shots (both video and stills) with no cross talk after adjusting the parallax manually.


The big thing I’ve noticed is the widescreen format that different movies are presented in can have an effect on the overal 3D effect and cross talk.


Imax, at least all the ones I have, are in true 16:9 (approx. 1.77:1 or thereabouts). This fills the screen, which gives you the most encompassing 3D effect. Also, slightly different aspect of say, 1.85:1 is not bad.


HOWEVER, I will no longer buy a 3D movie that’s in 2.39:1 or "thinner" as this, while great in a large-screened movie theatre, for me, loses some of the 3D-ness! LOL The cut off on top and bottom, not filling the screen actually reduces, somewhat, the overall 3D effect. If I’m going to have 3D, I want full-screen 3D, not ¾ of the screen. Plus, our Pana is Plasma and I don't want to burn the screen by having "bright" in the center and "dark" on top and bottom.


We also have Avatar in 3D, which fills the screen and I can say, it looks as good as in the movie theatre. I've not noticed any major cross talk (maybe once in a rare while). Very well produced 3D.









*P.S.* I've looked and played around with every brand of 3D TV out there (except Philips) and I have noticed that all seem to suffer cross talk, Panasonic being the least affected. Again, I believe it's due to how they trigger the glasses.


All others, as far as my info goes, all do the triggering like this:

RIGHT ON

LEFT OFF


LEFT ON

RIGHT OFF


While Panasonic does this

RIGHT ON

LEFT OFF


BOTH OFF


LEFT ON

RIGHT OFF


that momentary position with both lenses being darkened helps to minimize cross talk due to allowing the screen a moment in time to disolve the previous picture (whether R or L).


----------



## DenisG

^^^ he was asking about the movie theaters not home theater systems.


----------



## mrjktcvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rene2kx* /forum/post/20693057
> 
> 
> I keep hearing from movie goers that imax 3d is better than realD theaters. But could someone fill me in as to what exactly are the technical differences between imax 3d and realD (both video and audio)?



The audio differences are theater-dependent.


The video difference is in the way the output is polarized. RealD uses circular polarizarion, while IMAX uses linear. You can search online to get an explanation of the differences. The main advantage to circular is that you can tilt your head and still see the proper separation of left and right images, but need to keep your head relatively level in an IMAX theater.


----------



## Run4two

Many of the Imax theatres will be brighter since they use two projectors.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/20693725
> 
> 
> The audio differences are theater-dependent.
> 
> 
> The video difference is in the way the output is polarized. RealD uses circular polarizarion, while IMAX uses linear. You can search online to get an explanation of the differences. The main advantage to circular is that you can tilt your head and still see the proper separation of left and right images, but need to keep your head relatively level in an IMAX theater.



Linear polarization has a better extinction ratio than Circular


Also Real D uses triple flash - 144 FPS total, 72 FPS per eye. Digital IMAX 3D uses 24 FPS per eye while 15/70 IMAX 3D uses 48 FPS per eye


----------



## Ron Jones

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
Linear polarization has a better extinction ratio than Circular


.............
Can be true, but only if you hold your head perfectly level. Tilt it a little and crosstalk will become more than with circular.


----------



## javanpohl

I've never been a fan of film IMAX, but I'm watching HP on the format tmw (at the insistence of my cousins). Maybe my opinion will be swayed.


----------



## almostinsane

 http://www.film-tech.com/ubb/f17/t000086.html 


RealD continually touts its equipment as creating a superior visual 3D experience, relative to competitors: MasterImage, Dolby, and Xpand. However, it does not appear that Warner Bros. agrees. Warner Bros. did not feel that RealD offered an adequate enough experience for the London Premiere of the final installment of Harry Potter and actually paid to have RealD 3D equipment taken out and replaced with Dolby 3D equipment (with a new projector added to improve the 3D brightness).


Yet the Odeon cinema chain in the UK appears to have no problem showcasing movies in RealD 3D to their customers - look at the following descriptions on the Odeon website:


The ODEON digital 3D magic is powered by the RealD Cinema System, a ground-breaking digital cinema projection system.


Questions Raised by UK Potter Premiere Technology Change:

Why does Warner Bros. prefer Dolby to RealD?

If the largest studio in the US does not believe that RLD's technology is adequate for its premiere event, why are they not pushing for technology change at the exhibitor level? Or are they? It is worth remembering that AMC, Cinemark and Regal all took options in return for RealD exclusivity in the US. We continue to believe these exclusive relationships in the US were a short-sighted decision - the three majors should would have benefited from robust competition in the US (similar to what we are seeing overseas, click here).

Can the 3D brightness issue be solved in an economical way?


----------



## mobilejunkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gagit811* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny because I hear people complaint of crosstalk in imax and claim real-d is better.



That's what I had heard. IMAX used linear polarization and realD uses circular. So the IMAX will be more likely to give u cross talk if u get a crappy seat or move your head a lot.


The only advantage I've read about IMAX is:

visually, IF the movie is stretched for IMAX screen and audio will be better overall. But the imax glasses suck compared to realD


Woot woot for my Harry Potter Limited RealD Glasses!


----------



## mobilejunkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blondboy47* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have a Panasonic 3D TV, so cross talk is minimized due to the protocol Pana uses to trigger the glasses.



Wow! Awesome off topic post. But I had to clarify for you. Crosstalk is reduced on panny tv's because of the faster burning phosphors. The trail on the left image would normally leak into the right lens without the quick burn. It has nothing to do with the IR syncing the glasses.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mobilejunkie* /forum/post/20700619
> 
> 
> That's what I had heard. IMAX used linear polarization and realD uses circular. So the IMAX will be more likely to give u cross talk if u get a crappy seat or move your head a lot.
> 
> 
> The only advantage I've read about IMAX is:
> 
> visually, IF the movie is stretched for IMAX screen and audio will be better overall. But the imax glasses suck compared to realD
> 
> 
> Woot woot for my Harry Potter Limited RealD Glasses!



I saw CAR2 in both theaters RealD and IMAX (at the same Regal Cinema location). CAR2 has the best 3d picture with IMAX overall.

Now came the TF3 which I too saw in both screens, guessed what? RealD left me with the better impression overall.

TF3 in IMAX gave me so much crosstalk despite two different attempts with the change of the glasses and changing of the seating location, both attempts yielded no differences.

Now I'm not sure what had happened with TF3 in an IMAX 3D but now I'm not so sure any more which is better?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/20700427
> 
> http://www.film-tech.com/ubb/f17/t000086.html
> 
> 
> RealD continually touts its equipment as creating a superior visual 3D experience, relative to competitors: MasterImage, Dolby, and Xpand. However, it does not appear that Warner Bros. agrees. Warner Bros. did not feel that RealD offered an adequate enough experience for the London Premiere of the final installment of Harry Potter and actually paid to have RealD 3D equipment taken out and replaced with Dolby 3D equipment (with a new projector added to improve the 3D brightness).
> 
> 
> Yet the Odeon cinema chain in the UK appears to have no problem showcasing movies in RealD 3D to their customers - look at the following descriptions on the Odeon website:
> 
> 
> “The ODEON digital 3D magic is powered by the RealD Cinema System, a ground-breaking digital cinema projection system.”
> 
> 
> Questions Raised by UK Potter Premiere Technology Change:
> 
> • Why does Warner Bros. prefer Dolby to RealD?
> 
> • If the largest studio in the US does not believe that RLD’s technology is adequate for its premiere event, why are they not pushing for technology change at the exhibitor level? Or are they? *It is worth remembering that AMC, Cinemark and Regal all took options in return for RealD exclusivity in the US.* We continue to believe these exclusive relationships in the US were a short-sighted decision - the three majors should would have benefited from robust competition in the US (similar to what we are seeing overseas, click here).
> 
> • Can the 3D brightness issue be solved in an economical way?



That was because the Sony 4K projectors only work with RealD (so far) - for those theaters that have the Sony 4K which Sony "lends" to the theaters for a return of advertising Sony .


----------



## TrickMcKaha

I have watched different movies on different occasions in

RealD, Dolby, and Imax theaters. It is certainly true that only RealD uses circular polarization and that allows the viewers to tilt their heads all they want without increasing crosstalk. I did crash into brain bending crosstalk once at an Imax showing by tilting my head.


I most prefer the RealD in theaters so far, and also love my DLPLink projector at home.


However, brightness is an issue. We need brighter bulbs, or something, to make 3D as bright and the colors as vibrant as the 2D versions.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/20699999
> 
> 
> Can be true, but only if you hold your head perfectly level. Tilt it a little and crosstalk will become more than with circular.



+/-5 degrees will give you better crosstalk performance. That's not exactly "perfectly level" and once you go beyond that then your eyes will start to uncomfortable need to move up and down to converge the image. Do that enough and your eyes will get very tired. In my opinion it is a good thing to lose the image when you tilt your head because it trains you to keep your head level.


----------



## SneakySAN

Real-D 3D is a digital stereoscopic projection technology. It is currently the most widely used technology for watching 3D films in theaters. Because Real-D 3D uses a single projector, it suffers a brightness disadvantage. The system causes "significant light loss".


IMAX (an abbreviation for Image Maximum) on the other hand; IMAX-3D has the capacity to record and display images of far greater size and resolution than conventional film systems. To create the illusion of depth, uses separate camera lenses to represent the left and right eyes. This translates a better viewing experience as the screens of IMAX fills your entire field-of-vision (FOV).


In conclusion, Real-D 3D while widely available, sound and image may not always be in sync in quality. Theaters presenting this format are given liberty to customize its systems (ie: Dolby 3D, Dolby 7.1, THX, Screen size, angle of seats, etc..) Meanwhile its rival, IMAX delivers a consistent viewing experience as it requires its theaters all over the world to maintain its strict standards despite its limited locations. Choosing what format to watch really boils down: where are you from? Is there an IMAX theater nearby?


----------



## Jedi2016

RealD lets me bring my own glasses, which are far more comfortable and don't block as much light as the cheap ones they hand out at the theater. That's a big plus for me.


That, and the nearest IMAX 3D screen is about a hundred miles from here. I think one of the other theaters here in town is putting in an IMAX screen to compete, but it's too little too late for that theater, IMO.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_23324847
> 
> 
> RealD lets me bring my own glasses, which are far more comfortable and don't block as much light as the cheap ones they hand out at the theater. That's a big plus for me.
> 
> 
> That, and the nearest IMAX 3D screen is about a hundred miles from here. I think one of the other theaters here in town is putting in an IMAX screen to compete, but it's too little too late for that theater, IMO.



I must concur. I too bring my own 3D glasses (Oakley Transformers Edtion) with me to use and are much better. The closest IMAX for me I believe is Denver, a 5-6 hour drive.


There's only 2 major theaters in town which are both owned by a smaller chain, Carmike Cinemas. They have a lock on the market here so I doubt this area will ever see an IMAX anytime soon.


IMAX seems to be only in major metropolitan areas. So RealD #D is most's only option and not a bad one either.


I travel a lot and have been in many different large screen type theaters from IMAX to RPX, et al. I remember being at the IMAX in Ft. Lauderdale for the AVATAR 3D in true IMAX 15/70 film and seeing a lot of cross talk. We had center seats half way up, so essentially really good seating location. I've seen other 2D movies there and it was breathtaking. The 3D, not so much. I've been to other true IMAX 15/70 film theaters, such as the one in Council Bluffs, Iowa and the Kennedy Space Center, Florida, neither of which I saw any cross talk on.


I saw Avatar a few months later on a RealD 3D screen on Guam and while it was not as bright, I saw no cross talk. I believe it was a Sony 4K projector. I cannot verify that but it's what was marketed by the theater, originally gohollywood but it now appears to be Regal.


I'm not sure who SneakySAN w/ just joining and only one post, but I would disagree w/ him and say RealD 3D is the more widely consistent and available option. I rarely see issues w/ audio/video quality as an average movie goer. If I do, say a dirty screen or bad speaker, I can complain, sometimes get a free ticket or two and they rectify the problem soon or I keep complaining on having sub par performance and having to pay for it. I noticed it quite easily on the Imax.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_23336489
> 
> 
> I travel a lot and have been in many different large screen type theaters from IMAX to RPX, et al. I remember being at the IMAX in Ft. Lauderdale for the AVATAR 3D in true IMAX 15/70 film and seeing a lot of cross talk. We had center seats half way up, so essentially really good seating location. I've seen other 2D movies there and it was breathtaking. The 3D, not so much. I've been to other true IMAX 15/70 film theaters, such as the one in Council Bluffs, Iowa and the Kennedy Space Center, Florida, neither of which I saw any cross talk on.



Because the IMAX glasses have linear polarization, you need to hold your head upright and level while watching the movie or you'll see crosstalk. Flop your head from one position to the other and you'll see the difference.


RealD doesn't have this problem because its glasses have circular polarization.


----------



## threed123

And you have the mini-Imax and big Imax differences due to projection and screen differences. And there are so many variations between theaters and aging project bulbs and equipment that no experience will be exactly the same.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_23336520
> 
> 
> Because the IMAX glasses have linear polarization, you need to hold your head upright and level while watching the movie or you'll see crosstalk. Flop your head from one position to the other and you'll see the difference.
> 
> 
> RealD doesn't have this problem because its glasses have circular polarization.



Yes, I know this. Not sure I understand what your post was getting at. Were you thinking I did something wrong while viewing the content?


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_23339444
> 
> 
> And you have the mini-Imax and big Imax differences due to projection and screen differences. And there are so many variations between theaters and aging project bulbs and equipment that no experience will be exactly the same.



Were you repling to me?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_23339753
> 
> 
> Yes, I know this. Not sure I understand what your post was getting at. Were you thinking I did something wrong while viewing the content?



You said that you saw crosstalk at IMAX but not RealD. That may be because your head was tilted. If you hold your head upright, you should not have crosstalk issues at IMAX.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_23340291
> 
> 
> You said that you saw crosstalk at IMAX but not RealD. That may be because your head was tilted. If you hold your head upright, you should not have crosstalk issues at IMAX.



This is not what I, nor many others I talked to who were at the same showing and different seating positions encountered.


Perhaps it was the setup. The Ft Lauderdale IMAX is one very large screen and very close seating distances. Not sure what projector was in place but it was supposed to be 15/70MM film.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_23343917
> 
> 
> This is not what I, nor many others I talked to who were at the same showing and different seating positions encountered.
> 
> 
> Perhaps it was the setup. The Ft Lauderdale IMAX is one very large screen and very close seating distances. Not sure what projector was in place but it was supposed to be 15/70MM film.



IMAX 3D (whether digital or film) syncs two projectors on the screen. I suppose it's possible that the convergence was off at that theater.


----------



## KtrainHurricane

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I found myself here looking for info on crosstalk at IMAX. I just got back from a showing of The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug in the Fort Lauderdale IMAX 15/70 theater that was being discussed previously, and I too experienced crosstalk. I noticed that if I tilted my head to the left or right it got worse, but even when my eyes were level it could be seen. I guess it just has to do with this particular theater. Bummer, because being so close to this place and having the availability of the experience is great...but not so much for 3D movies


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KtrainHurricane*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_24197585
> 
> 
> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I found myself here looking for info on crosstalk at IMAX. I just got back from a showing of The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug in the Fort Lauderdale IMAX 15/70 theater that was being discussed previously, and I too experienced crosstalk. I noticed that if I tilted my head to the left or right it got worse, but even when my eyes were level it could be seen. I guess it just has to do with this particular theater. Bummer, because being so close to this place and having the availability of the experience is great...but not so much for 3D movies



I couldn't find contact information for anyone at the IMAX theater, so I emailed the Museum's staff and asked them to pass on the information to the appropriate parties. If I get a response, I will share it here. Sorry to hear about your experience...the shows there used to be flawless. I just hope they're not starting to go "down market" and skimping on the routine maintenance and calibration that I'm sure such complicated projection equipment requires.


----------



## Rudy1

I just received an email from the Director of Marketing, Visitor Services & IMAX Theater. She has spoken to the projectionist and he is looking into this matter.


----------



## KtrainHurricane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_24198778
> 
> 
> I couldn't find contact information for anyone at the IMAX theater, so I emailed the Museum's staff and asked them to pass on the information to the appropriate parties. If I get a response, I will share it here. Sorry to hear about your experience...the shows there used to be flawless. I just hope they're not starting to go "down market" and skimping on the routine maintenance and calibration that I'm sure such complicated projection equipment requires.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_24203752
> 
> 
> I just received an email from the Director of Marketing, Visitor Services & IMAX Theater. She has spoken to the projectionist and he is looking into this matter.



Nice...thanks!!!


Hopefully her response was sincere, and the projectionist actually holds some desire (and ability) to correct the issue. That theater is too cool to have problems like that!


----------



## Rudy1

UPDATE: I received a couple more emails; they mistakenly thought that by "crosstalk" I was referring to audio issues and so they contacted the IMAX sound engineer and conducted a sound check. I just emailed them back and informed them that it was the 3D crosstalk we were concerned about. The director promised to get back to me with their findings.


----------



## Josh Z

As mentioned earlier in the thread, IMAX 3D uses glasses with linear polarization. This will unavoidably cause crosstalk if you tilt your head at all. RealD uses glasses with circular polarization and should not have this problem.


As to why you saw crosstalk even when your head was level, that may be an issue with the theater, or it may be that your head wasn't as level as you thought it was.


----------



## jvh4

I would imagine it depends mostly on the theater. Out my way the Imax theaters have larger screens, better brightness and much better audio. The read -d are just a screen at a normal theater. The Imax at Jordan's furniture is actually the best theater around. The screen is huge (advertised as 8 stories tall) the audio is awesome (advertised as 12,000 watts) and ever seat is made of tempurpedic memory foam with a buttlicker in it. I've only experience crosstalk at Imax when forced to sit too cloe to the screen and have to literally move my head to see both extremes of the screen (we get there early now) If you tilt you head though, you will see the issues. In practice its not an issue as I never accidentally let my head flop too far to one side to cause an issue.


It's the only experience that can beat my home set up. RealD theaters nearby are too dim and have standard screen size and standard theater audio.


This is obviously not common, but illustrates my point that the theater matters more than the technology.


Edit: For what its worth, the 1st 3D movie i saw was a dim lackluster presentation and wasn't impressed. What got me hooked on 3D was seeing the Harry Potter the Order of the Phoenix with like 10 minutes in 3D at an Imax theater. I have gone there to see most 3D blockbusters since.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvh4*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d/30#post_24215585
> 
> 
> The Imax at Jordan's furniture is actually the best theater around. The screen is huge (advertised as 8 stories tall)



I haven't been to the Jordan's IMAX since they converted to digital. Did they mask down the 1.44:1 screen to 1.9:1, or is everything simply projected with empty space at the top and bottom of the screen?


----------



## jvh4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d/30#post_24221067
> 
> 
> I haven't been to the Jordan's IMAX since they converted to digital. Did they mask down the 1.44:1 screen to 1.9:1, or is everything simply projected with empty space at the top and bottom of the screen?



The later, before the movie they do the dancing lights thing to swing music and the whole screen is used for that.


----------



## KtrainHurricane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d/30#post_24204264
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I received a couple more emails; they mistakenly thought that by "crosstalk" I was referring to audio issues and so they contacted the IMAX sound engineer and conducted a sound check. I just emailed them back and informed them that it was the 3D crosstalk we were concerned about. The director promised to get back to me with their findings.



Rudy has there been any update on this situation?


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KtrainHurricane*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d/30#post_24337695
> 
> 
> Rudy has there been any update on this situation?



I haven't heard anything back. Perhaps you should contact the Director of Marketing, Visitor Services & IMAX Theater, Theresa Waldron...that's the individual I was dealing with. Her email is: [email protected]


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d/30#post_24337972
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything back. Perhaps you should contact the Director of Marketing, Visitor Services & IMAX Theater, Theresa Waldron...that's the individual I was dealing with. Her email is: [email protected]



I'd be interested to know what the deal is. Seen a lot of movies there over the years and almost always see x-talk w/ 3D.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d#post_23336489
> 
> 
> I must concur. I too bring my own 3D glasses (Oakley Transformers Edtion) with me to use and are much better. The closest IMAX for me I believe is Denver, a 5-6 hour drive.
> 
> 
> There's only 2 major theaters in town which are both owned by a smaller chain, Carmike Cinemas. They have a lock on the market here so I doubt this area will ever see an IMAX anytime soon.
> 
> 
> IMAX seems to be only in major metropolitan areas. So RealD #D is most's only option and not a bad one either.
> 
> 
> I travel a lot and have been in many different large screen type theaters from IMAX to RPX, et al. I remember being at the IMAX in Ft. Lauderdale for the AVATAR 3D in true IMAX 15/70 film and seeing a lot of cross talk. We had center seats half way up, so essentially really good seating location. I've seen other 2D movies there and it was breathtaking. The 3D, not so much. I've been to other true IMAX 15/70 film theaters, such as the one in Council Bluffs, Iowa and the Kennedy Space Center, Florida, neither of which I saw any cross talk on.
> 
> 
> I saw Avatar a few months later on a RealD 3D screen on Guam and while it was not as bright, I saw no cross talk. I believe it was a Sony 4K projector. I cannot verify that but it's what was marketed by the theater, originally gohollywood but it now appears to be Regal.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who SneakySAN w/ just joining and only one post, but I would disagree w/ him and say RealD 3D is the more widely consistent and available option. I rarely see issues w/ audio/video quality as an average movie goer. If I do, say a dirty screen or bad speaker, I can complain, sometimes get a free ticket or two and they rectify the problem soon or I keep complaining on having sub par performance and having to pay for it. I noticed it quite easily on the Imax.





You might want to take a drive north to World Golf Village sometime and check out their IMAX 3D. Just north of St. Augustine. Supposed to be the largest and most powerful audio. Plus, they don't operate like a normal multiplex hosted IMAX. Prices are generally lower too. Check on line to see what is currently showing. We have switched to WGV for IMAX shows since it's cheaper and the quality is much higher. A side benefit is few little kids with annoying manners go there. Concession stand is tiny so don't expect a big restaurant for food like the multiplex. Ticket price is $10.


----------



## motorman45

with IMAX using two projectors the other advantage is less eye strain as there is no flicker between the eyes as with a single projector switching like active glasses. the only true passive 3d is two projectors. the screen quality has a lot to do with ghosting as well, it has to preserve the polarization well enough.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d/30#post_24364724
> 
> 
> You might want to take a drive north to World Golf Village sometime and check out their IMAX 3D. Just north of St. Augustine. Supposed to be the largest and most powerful audio. Plus, they don't operate like a normal multiplex hosted IMAX. Prices are generally lower too. Check on line to see what is currently showing. We have switched to WGV for IMAX shows since it's cheaper and the quality is much higher. A side benefit is few little kids with annoying manners go there. Concession stand is tiny so don't expect a big restaurant for food like the multiplex. Ticket price is $10.



Been there numerous times and it is great!


I now live not to far from there so I'll be going back up that way to check it out some more.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motorman45*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d/30#post_24367257
> 
> 
> with IMAX using two projectors the other advantage is less eye strain as there is no flicker between the eyes as with a single projector switching like active glasses. the only true passive 3d is two projectors. the screen quality has a lot to do with ghosting as well, it has to preserve the polarization well enough.



Perhaps their screen @ MODS wasn't polarized enough.


It's pretty old and don't think they have done much updating to their IMAX over the years.


But I thought I heard a rumor once they were going digital w/ the projector but not sure if that has happened yet.


----------



## motorman45

they are going digital from what i hear at most locations. there is a limit to what polarizing can do either circular or linear. the best setups are 80:1 signal to noise at best on axis that leads to ghosting,realD XL is the worst for ghosting but has higher throughput. i wish they were still looking at using panavision 3d but the marketing stopped.


----------



## biliam1982

Wonder why, but any one else notice they now longer are showing the Hollywood movies @ MODS?


----------



## KtrainHurricane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982*  /t/1347547/imax-3d-vs-reald-3d/30#post_24514278
> 
> 
> Wonder why, but any one else notice they now longer are showing the Hollywood movies @ MODS?



As far as I know, they have always only shown select Hollywood movies, which typically seem to be the big-budget and action-packed kind that would benefit from such a large screen.


Maybe they don't feel that any of the movies out right now fit that bill. (??)


----------

